# put through school



## NotNow

How do you say, I put him through school?  It means I paid his college tuition and all other expenses.

Thanks.


----------



## lukis421

'Posłałem go do szkoły' is what I'd say


----------



## zaffy

lukis421 said:


> 'Posłałem go do szkoły' is what I'd say



That doesn't imply paying for the school. I guess we would something like "Opłaciłem mu szkołę/naukę"


----------



## lukis421

zaffy said:


> That doesn't imply paying for the school. I guess we would something like "Opłaciłem mu szkołę/naukę"


 
I'd say it does, if you say 'posłałem go do prywatnej szkoły' - because in Poland you don't have to pay for school unless it's private, so you normally don't think about paying tuition fees.


----------



## zaffy

Sure, but "Posłałem go szkoły" is not the same as "Posłałem go do prywatnej szkoły", which indeed implies paying for his education.  I might say "W przyszłym roku posyłam córkę rok wcześniej do szkoły" and I could mean a state-run school.


----------



## NotNow

To clarify my post, I have in mind a college or university in the U.S., which is certainly not free. 

I apologize for the confusion.


----------



## zaffy

So I suggest "Opłaciłem mu studia"


----------



## Piotr_WRF

_Posłałem go do szkoły_ would be rather _I sent him to school_ in English.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Zafundowałem mu studia.


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> Zafundowałem mu studia.


 It implies a gift, and the English phrase doesn't


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> It implies a gift, and the English phrase doesn't


Read again # 1: "It means I paid his college tuition and all other expenses.".


----------



## zaffy

Yes, which is perfectly expressed by 'opłaciłem'

For example, "Opłaciłem mu wyjazd" and "Zafundowałem my wyjazd" imply different things, don't they? Or is it just me?


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Yes, which is perfectly expressed by 'opłaciłem'
> 
> For example, "Opłaciłem mu wyjazd" and "Zafundowałem my wyjazd" imply different things, don't they? Or is it just me?


Explain the difference, please.


----------



## zaffy

'Opłacenie studiów' may just be the parental obligation or a sense of responsibility. 'Zafundowanie studiów, wyjazdu, samochodu' implies making a gift.


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> 'Opłacenie studiów' may just be the parental obligation or a sense of responsibility. 'Zafundowanie studiów, wyjazdu, samochodu' implies making a gift.


I think this is your individual personal interpretation. Most people will treat both verbs as equivalents.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

I see it as zaffy. For me there's clearly a nuance in meaning in so far that _zafundować_ implies a gift, which _opłacać_ does not.


----------



## jasio

Why not "ufundowałem mu studia"? Or "Sfinansowałem jego studia" - which may be even better.

To my ear "zafundować" is too coloquial for this context. Zafundować, to można lody albo wyjście do kina - then it sounds just right. "Ufundować" on the other hand, implies a sort of dignity or scale so to me it sounds better in this context - albeit it may imply a sort of a private scholarship or an award for achievements. But as far as I can recall, "sfinansować" is used most often in this context.


----------



## zaffy

'Sfinansowałem' and 'Opłaciłem' work best for me


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Why not "ufundowałem mu studia"? Or "Sfinansowałem jego studia" - which may be even better.
> 
> To my ear "zafundować" is too coloquial for this context. Zafundować, to można lody albo wyjście do kina - then it sounds just right. "Ufundować" on the other hand, implies a sort of dignity or scale so to me it sounds better in this context - albeit it may imply a sort of a private scholarship or an award for achievements. But as far as I can recall, "sfinansować" is used most often in this context.



I agree that "zafundowałem mu studia" is colloquial, but the context is not given, and that's why I don't understand why it should be "too colloquial"?
"Ufundować", however, is a rather formal and elevated speech, used mostly about funding a university or library for public use.
On the other hand I still don't understand why "opłaciłem" should have no connotation of a gift? I think it is quite opposite: "opłaciłem" implies an immediate connotation of a gift, unless anything is added that nullifies that connotation, for example "it was a loan, and I expect that he will pay it back".


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> I agree that "zafundowałem mu studia" is colloquial, but the context is not given, and that's why I don't understand why it should be "too colloquial"?


Doesn't it sound disrespectful? For me it does. For this reason it would never be my first choice unless a specific context justifies it. 


Ben Jamin said:


> "Ufundować", however, is a rather formal and elevated speech, used mostly about funding a university or library for public use.


It is elevated indeed. Yet I can imagine more contexts when it would be proper than in case of this slangish 'zafundować'. 


Ben Jamin said:


> On the other hand I still don't understand why "opłaciłem" should have no connotation of a gift?


Not my piece of cake in this case, but if the word can be used in various scenarios than this implied meaning does not seem to dominate. 

For me actually, it's quite opposite: with no further information I would assume existence of some sort of obligation. After all, if I pay for education of my son, it's my obligation as a parent, not a gift, isn't it? Similarly, in case of other persons, I would assume existence of a similar obligation, like responsibility of a family member, perhaps investment in a career of a good employee... A gift or a charity comes last to my mind.


----------

